# IWC servicing experiences?



## Corfu2 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi I have 20 years old iwc watch and was looking to send it if for a full service and polish and was wondering if people have any opinions on iwc's service centres and how long it takes and cost wise.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

When dialing with them I don't recall any problems. How long, depends on the line in front of you, think 8 weeks. Cost, depends the watch, 
chrono - think 6 to 800 USD.


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

I had good luck (great service, relatively fast turn-around) with Jack Freedman of Superior Watch Service in NY. I paid $700 for full service of my 3706.


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine took about a month, complete services for a simple movement Mark XV recently. I had the crystal replaced, cost $632. Otherwise it's $525.


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

Service Prices | IWC Schaffhausen
I hope it helps


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

I've talked with Superior Watch Service on the phone and they were anxious to get my Aquatimer but since it is running perfectly with no problem, I haven't wanted to send it in. I'm about to send in my Der Fleigler Chronograph as it has one of dials that won't reset at all.


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

davelemi said:


> I had good luck (great service, relatively fast turn-around) with Jack Freedman of Superior Watch Service in NY. I paid $700 for full service of my 3706.


i second that comment, Jack does superb work and fast, IWC on madison takes forever and some of the sales staff there could use an attitude adjustment, go exclusively to jack now as a result, guy is stand up all the way!


----------



## jelly jam (Jun 21, 2016)

James Russle said:


> i second that comment, Jack does superb work and fast, IWC on madison takes forever and some of the sales staff there could use an attitude adjustment, go exclusively to jack now as a result, guy is stand up all the way!


Good to know!


----------



## voiceman (Mar 12, 2015)

LeslieL said:


> Service Prices | IWC Schaffhausen
> I hope it helps


Thank you for posting that link. Very helpful.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I've had a horror story with IWC servicing of my UTC last year...it had to go back to Schaffhausen 3 (three!) times, everytime coming back with the exact same problem (such as losing a good HOUR a day and UTC function not working correctly at all). I finally got to the very, very top (Georges Kern, their CEO) who was very swift in making it right and putting me directly in contact with the director of after-sales who could have not been more useful. He called me from Switzerland once he had his top master watchmaker (think of those who work on top complications...) inspect the watch...and they sent me a very detailed report with macro photos, pointing out to the exact problem and showing how they had fixed it. It turned out to be a very dumb thing...basically when it went in the first time, someone decided to replace the stem and cut a new one in incorrect length! It was protruding too much inside the movement and was very lightly jamming one of the gears, causing the movement to lose time and putting the UTC function out of whack. Everytime I sent the watch back, they would service the movement completely by tearing it down, and tested it BEFORE assembling the watch, causing the same issue to re-appear as soon as the watch was assembled and ready to go. I am still puzzled as to how they could send the watch back without testing it in fully assembled state for at least a few days, but go figure. The boutique manager was so embarrassed, she treated me very nicely and i was offered all sorts of freebies as a way of apology. Ended up with a nice IWC watchwinder and a new alligator strap. All ended well but man I was getting really upset in the midst of it - all in all took about 8 months to get that sorted.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

the last time I sent my 3706 to IWC, I shipped it in the white box- (dumb, I know.) When I got my watch back, the box went missing, and when I called them on it, they claimed they didn't know anything about it. I've been hesitant to use them again. I'll try Superior next time, which pretty much means now. She's runnin' all wonky AGAIN. Fancy watches are fun and all (though honestly, a pilot's chrono with an ETA ain't all that fancy) but having to pay 700.00 for a service on a watch that isn't worth five times that is a bit off-putting.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

I have had two fantastic experiences with IWC service:

1 - I had a problem with my watch literally the day my warranty expired (this was about 7 years ago). It happened while I was sitting on a plane flying out of the country, while setting the new time. When I got back home after the 4 day trip, I went to the local IWC dealer. They said they were doubtful IWC would honor the warranty, as my warranty period expired 4 days previously. I explained the situation, wrote a letter, etc., but they were skeptical. Long story short, it came back in about a month completely fixed, and at no charge.

2 - I just had my Ingenieur cleaned and serviced, the first time since purchasing the watch. It came back looking like new. It took about 4 weeks. I was very happy with the results.


----------

